# PC clock stops when computer turned off



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Hi...My PC was unplugged for about 2 months. When I booted it up, everything started up OK and things appear to be running normally, but I noticed that the clock and dates were off, so I reset them. The following day, I had to reset the time and date again. I notice that the time on the clock is approximately the same time when I shut the computer down. 
I did some TSG searches on this subject, but found that the info was overwhelming for me....BIOS, Cmos etc. I haven't gotten into the bowels of my PC before and hestitate to change batteries and then mess with the BIOS or Cmos etc. and possibly create more problems.
Will this problem damage the computer apart from being an inconvenience?
Would someone please give me a simple, step-by-step guide as to what I should do? 
Thanking you in advance.


----------



## John Sparkman (Apr 4, 2001)

The PC's clock is used by several things on your computer. Just one of them is putting a date and time stamp on files that you or the system creates. Although I don't believe this will cause any major problems, it should be fixed. It sounds like all you need is a new system battery. For most of todays machines it's as simple as poping the old on out and putting in the new one. If you don't want to do this yourself, and many people don't, you can take it to a local computer shop or have a trusted friend that knows something about computers do it for you.
After the battery has been replaced you should be able to set the clock the next time you fire up your system and it should stay that way.

John


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for your advice, John.


----------



## John Sparkman (Apr 4, 2001)

Your welcome.

John


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Hi there,I think you might find this site useful too,http://howto.lycos.com/lycos/step/1,,139+24491+6245,00.html


----------



## BIGALX58 (Jul 22, 2001)

Thanks for your help.


----------

